# Toro Single Stage on Crushed Stone/Gravel



## EYE2 (Feb 28, 2018)

I have never used one of the Toro single stage snowblowers before. I usually help my elderly neighbor clear his driveway, but his driveway is crushed stone.


Just wondering if a single stage machine will still work if I tilt it back slightly while clearing his driveway so that the paddles are not throwing rocks all over the place?


Thanks


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

EYE, it'll end up a huge mess come spring time. I did the same - - it was a mistake. Stone gets thrown everywhere.


----------



## EYE2 (Feb 28, 2018)

uberT said:


> EYE, it'll end up a huge mess come spring time. I did the same - - it was a mistake. Stone gets thrown everywhere.



Even tilting it backwards it still throws stone everywhere? He doesn't care if I leave an inch or two of snow on his driveway, as long as he can get his car out.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF, EYE2.
It would be extremely tiring trying to keep the paddles from grabbing the stone, especially if the gravel isn't frozen with a layer of snow.


There is a method you could try. This member modified his single stage to do what you need (pretty clever). You could try a piece of PVC pipe slit down the middle and slipped over your scraper bar.


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1634177-post.html


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

The paddle is what what pulls the blower forward, on stone its not going to work well if at all, then its going to toss stone everywhere. I would avoid it


----------

